# Umbau Kokua Liketobike 16



## haural (23. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da der Kauf des ersten Fahrrades für den Nachwuchs bevorstand und mir Puky und Konsorten nicht wirklich zugesagt hat, habe ich mich angeregt durch das Forum an ein neues Projekt begeben: Kokua Liketobike 16 mit möglichst wenig finanziellem Aufwand optimieren (Gewicht u Funktion).

Kurz zu den "Rahmenbedingungen": Tochter, 3,5 Jahre, 98 Körpergröße und 40 Innenbeinlänge.

In Frage kamen: Islabikes, Kubikes, Frogbike, Kania und eben Kokua. Haben uns dann letztendlich aufgrund eines guten Angebotes (gebraucht) für das Kokua entschieden. Auch wenn andere gewichtsmäßig besser gewesen wären.

Leider habe ich aus lauter Eifer vergessen ein Foto des Rades im Originalzustand reinzustellen. Evtl komme ich noch an eins vom Vorbesitzer ran. Dann reiche ich es nach. Farbe ist rot und hat vo u hi V-Brake.

*Nun zum interessanten Teil:*

Ausgangsgewicht (gewogen) lag bei 7,9 kg. Also ca 0,4 mehr als von Hersteller angegeben. Nicht schön, aber ein zusätzlicher Anreiz Gewicht zu senken. Sitzhöhe ca. 50 cm. Mit original Sattel/-Stütze somit zu hoch um mit beiden Beinen auf den Boden zu kommen.

*Verbaute Komponenten auf der Waage:*

Sattel, Abmessungen (ca. 220x145)




Stütze, Durchmesser 27,2 vom Vorbesitzer auf 22 cm gekürzt




Vorbau, 25,4 Klemmung, 60 mm Länge




Reifen, Schwalbe Big Apple und Schläuche Kenda













Pedale, nicht besonders schwer aber Kunsstoff




Laufrad vorne




Laufrad hinten




Demnächst folgt noch: Kurbel, Innenlager, Lenker

*Neue Teile auf der Waage:*

Sattelstütze GUB (27,2 und 300) für ca. 20,- bei Exxx




Reifen Kenda Small Block 8, ca 13,- je Stück



und




Pedale VP190 für ca. 15,-


----------



## haural (23. März 2015)

*Erstes Fazit und weitere Maßnahmen*

- Größte Überraschung war das Mehrgewicht von 400g gegenüber Herstellerangabe. Womit es zusammen hängt konnte ich noch nicht feststellen.

- Bei den Reifen wusste ich aufgrund diverser Beiträge hier im Forum über das mögliche Potenzial. Alt: 819g vs Neu: 499g. Somit ca 320g eingespart und Geländetauglichkeit gewonnen -> abgeschlossen

- Laufräder sind trotz der "Größe" mit 1345g recht schwer, vor allem das Hintere -> keine weiteren Maßnahmen aufgrund des hohen Aufwandes und der doch recht kurzen Nutzungszeit bei 16"

- Vorbau und (wahrscheinlich) auch Lenker bieten noch Potenzial auch wenn die Gewichte der Originalteile nicht so extrem sind -> Umbau auf KCNC Fly Ride Vorbau und KCNC Dark Side Flat Lenker, Gewichtsersparnis Vorbau sollte bei ca. 100g liegen. Lenker ?

- Interessant wird sicher das Gewicht von Kurbel und Innenlager...irgendwo muss doch das Mehrgewicht versteckt sein. -> Werde ich wahrscheinlich erst angehen wenn die nächste Länge ansteht. Dann werde ich eine alte Shimano oder Suntour umbauen und ein neues Innenlager verwenden.

- Grund für neue Sattelstütze war primär die Versenkbarkeit bzw. Sitzhöhe. Leider habe ich mit der neuen Stütze nur ca einen halben cm gewonnen so daß ich zunächst ein Pivotal Sattel und Stütze verbauen werde. Entschieden habe ich mich für aufgrund der Optik und des Preises für Mankind Level Below mid Sattel und Deity Syringe Stütze, Gesamtkosten (inkl Versand) liegen bei 47,-. Gewicht neu wäre bei ca. 360g (wenn Herstellerangabe passt). Aktuell sind es 467 (GUB Stütze gekürzt auf 22). Alt waren es 576.

Ansonsten schön verarbeitetes Rad mit einer (theoretisch) guten Geometrie und netten Details wie den Chainrunner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (23. März 2015)

Weitere Ideen (oder Spinnerei?):

- Aufgrund der offenen Ausfallenden wäre ein Gates Carbon Drive möglich 
- Bei Übergabe an den nächsten Nutzer (männlich) in ca 2 Jahren "Umbau" auf Alu Raw Optik
-.....

Weitere Ideen, Anregungen...aber auch Kritik gerne willkommen.


----------



## KIV (23. März 2015)

N'Abend!
Schön, dass Du versuchst, aus dem Rad das beste rauszuholen. Das Teil hat Potenzial... 
Ich hab das damals auch für unseren Junior angeschafft, weil ich nichts anderes kannte und wegen der guten Jumper-Erfahrungen auch Vertrauen in den Hersteller hatte.
Ich habe damals Schwalbe Black Jack und einen anderen Vorbau (original war ein bleischwerer Vario-Vorbau), Lenker und Bremsgriff getauscht.
Neulich hab ich das Rad für unseren Neffen wieder rausgekramt und mir den Q-Faktor nochmal richtig angesehen. Zum Glück lag noch ein 107er Innenlager rum, die Original-Welle hat nach meiner Erinnerung ca. 1,5 cm mehr...

Das Ritzel an unserer Rücktritt-Variante ist asymetrisch und ich konnte es einfach umgedreht montieren und somit min. 5mm Kettenlinie ausgleichen.
An die Baustelle musst Du wirklich als erstes ran, der Ursprungszustand geht echt gar nicht.
Damals kannte ich mich mit der Innelagermontage noch null aus, daher hab ich mich nicht rangetraut.
Mein im John-Wayne-Stil radelnder Junior hat mir aber immer derbe leid getan...


----------



## haural (24. März 2015)

Danke für den Tip. Werde ich mal checken aber ich glaube sie haben zwischenzeitlich bissle was geändert. Werde heute abend mal nachmessen wenn ich dazu komm. Hatte ohnehin vor Kurbel/Tretlager mal auszubauen und zu vermessen/wiegen. Aber ist schon richtig, bei der Aktion könnte ich zumindest mal das Lager tauschen wenn erforderlich. Zur Not lässt sich die Welle auch beidseitig kürzen. Falls nicht gehärtet sollte es mit Standardwerkzeug gehen.

Aktuell von Kokua verbauter Vorbau geht ja vom Gewicht her. Die Variablen sind da schon ein anderes Kaliber.

Achso, für alle Interessierten: Gewicht liegt jetzt nach Tausch Reifen, Pedale (keine Auswirkung auf Gewicht) und Sattelstütze bei 7,25 kg.


----------



## haural (25. März 2015)

Gestern mal versucht die Kurbel auszubauen. Aber die Kurbelschrauben sind so fest angezogen das ich mit dem vorhandenen Werkzeug nicht weitergekommen bin. Schon der Vorbau war so fest angeknallt dass es mir einen T-Griff zerstört hat.

Da liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass bei der Montage ohne Drehmomenteinstellung (oder gar Überwachung) gearbeitet wird und da ein "Bär" sitzt der alle Schraube von Hand möglichst fest anzieht.


----------



## Roelof (25. März 2015)

Wenn du es sonst nicht aufbekommst (langer Hebel, erhitzen, Kriechöl) und du dich traust: mein letzter Ausweg führt mich immer zum Reifenhändler, mit der Druckluft-Schlagbohrmaschine. Damit haben wir noch alles aufbekommen, und zu meiner Überraschung haben alle 4 Rahmen die Prozedur auch überstanden...


----------



## haural (29. März 2015)

Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich die Kurbel und das Lager ausbauen. Kriechöl und Kraft/Impuls haben doch noch funktioniert.

Beide Teile waren nicht so schwer wie erwartet. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass der Rahmen wohl das höchste zum Mehrgewicht beiträgt. Frage mich nach wie vor wieso Kinderrahmen so massiv, und dementsprechend schwer, ausgeführt werden.

Hier mal die Gewichte der Kurbel und des Innenlagers









Achslänge ist 122 gewesen. Habe es nicht getestet aber ist schon viel. Werde jetzt mal das Tecora mit 110 bestellen. Ist nicht zu teuer und recht leicht mit ca 250g. Tatsächliches Gewicht werde ich noch ermitteln. Leider lässt sich die Kettenlinie durch drehen des Ritzels nicht anpassen da symetrisch. Werde aber mal testen und hoffen das es nicht zu schlimm ist. Ansonsten muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## haural (29. März 2015)

@Moderator: Falls einer mal zufällig reinschaut. Glaube das Thema ist im Selbst- und Umbauten Bereich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## trifi70 (29. März 2015)

haural schrieb:


> Frage mich nach wie vor wieso Kinderrahmen so massiv, und dementsprechend schwer, ausgeführt werden.


Solange der Rahmen nicht solo gewogen ist, kann man natürlich nur spekulieren, ob das Mehrgewicht tatsächlich dort versteckt ist. Im Falle des Kokua liegt aber auf der Hand, dass er aufgrund der Bauform (die auch ihre Vorteile hat) schwerer sein muss als bspw. der des CNOC, der klassisch aus 2 Dreiecken konstruiert ist. Dazu kommt, dass ultradünne Rohrsätze ("Coladose") bei Kinderrädern ausfallen, weil 1. zu teuer und 2. schlicht nicht robust genug gegen die üblichen Einwirkungen, die direkt zu Beulen und Dellen führen würden.

Hast Du im montierten Zustand mal geprüft, ob eine dermaßen kürzere Welle nicht zu Problemen mit den Kurbelenden am Rahmen führt? Wenn das so einfach passt, verstehe ich nicht, warum Kokua das China-Lager in dieser überbreiten Version standardmäßig verbaut?  Wegen der Kettenlinie würde ich nicht zu eng sehen. Wenns Dich stört, kannst Du aber ev. mit einem gekröpften Ritzel Abhilfe schaffen, falls verfügbar.


----------



## Fisch123 (29. März 2015)

Die Kurbel ist schon schwer!
Die geht auch unter 350 gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (29. März 2015)

Beim Gewicht der Kurbel sollte man bedenken dass Kettenblatt und Bash dabei sind. Leichter geht schon, aber stellt sich hier auch die Frage nach Aufwand u Ertrag wenns nur ums Gewicht geht. Nächste Größe werde ich mal den Umbau einer Alten angehen und schauen was drin ist.

Danke für den Hinweis mim Hinterbau. Habe es daraufhin gecheckt und passt zum Glück locker. Insofern schwer zu sagen wieso sie so eine breite Achse verbauen. Spart weder Gewicht noch Geld. Außer sie verbauen das Innenlager auch bei den Größeren und da gibt's irgendwo n Konflikt mit kürzerer Achse. Wobei man ja nicht gleich auf 107 oder 110 gehen müsste, gibt ja einige Größen dazwischen. Werde vielleicht mal nachfragen.


----------



## trifi70 (29. März 2015)

Gut, wenn die lange Achse bei den größeren Rädern notwendig ist, hätte ich eine Idee, warum die bei den 16ern so unnötig lang ist. Schade eigentlich, wegen ein paar Cent...


----------



## haural (15. April 2015)

So hier das Gewicht des Tecora E Innenlagers mit 110 Achsbreite





Gewicht und Q-Faktor dadurch verbessert. Leider läuft das Lager etwas schwerer wie das vorher verbaute. Hoffe muss erst "eingefahren" werden.

Leider gab/gibt es die Syringe Stütze nicht mehr daher habe ich eine MVTE mit etwas höherem Gewicht eingebaut. Leider kommt sie auch mit dieser Kombo (Sattel baut recht hoch) nur mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden...ist zum anhalten nicht ganz ideal. Die niedrigste Sitzhöhe würde ich wahrscheinlich durch eine normale Stütze mit flach bauendem Kopf (ala Elite) und flachem Sattel erreichen.

Was ich auch feststellen musste ist das der Reach doch ziemlich groß ist. Sie sitzt ziemlich gestreckt. Daher habe ich jetzt einen 50er Vorbau (KCNC Flyride) und passenden Lenker (KCNC dark side) besorgt. Sobald eingetroffen werfe ich sie auf die Waage.

Aktuelles Gesamtgewicht liegt bei 7,1 kg. Mein Ziel von < 7 kg werde ich wohl durch die neuen Teile erreichen.


----------



## trifi70 (15. April 2015)

Hast Du noch ein momentan ungenutztes Laufrad o.ä. rumstehen? Ich habe damals übergangsweise für den Anfang einen Puky Sattel mit integrierter Stütze ans erste Fahrrad montiert. Der ging schön tief von der Sitzhöhe her und ist auch ziemlich leicht, da keine Klemmung und die Stütze recht kurz ist.


----------



## haural (23. April 2015)

Danke für den Tip. Die könnte ich tatsächlich mal probieren. Müsste aber wohl eine Hülse besorgen da das Puky keine 27,2 hat. Fahren klappt schon ganz gut. Kann sie aber leider nicht "allein" radeln lassen weil das Anhalten durch mangelnde "Bremshebelerfahrung" und wenig Bodenkontakt nicht so gut klappt. Befürchte auch das sie die Lust nach 1-2 erfolglosen Versuchen (Stürzen) etwas verliert.


----------



## haural (23. April 2015)

Lenker und Vorbau sind zwischenzeitlich auch verbaut. Sitzposition sieht jetzt viel besser aus und mit dem Gewicht bin ich jetzt doch endlich unter 7 gekommen. Das Thema Gewicht ärgert mich tatsächlich noch immer ein wenig wenn ich bedenke dass es das Radel in Original schon mit 7,2 gibt. Bei dem Ausgangsgewicht wäre ich ganz knapp über 6 gelandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. April 2015)

haural schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Die könnte ich tatsächlich mal probieren. Müsste aber wohl eine Hülse besorgen da das Puky keine 27,2 hat. Fahren klappt schon ganz gut. Kann sie aber leider nicht "allein" radeln lassen weil das Anhalten durch mangelnde "Bremshebelerfahrung" und wenig Bodenkontakt nicht so gut klappt. Befürchte auch das sie die Lust nach 1-2 erfolglosen Versuchen (Stürzen) etwas verliert.


Ja, "Hülse" brauchte ich auch. Der Puky hat glaube 22,2mm, so eine Hülse von 22,2 auf 27,2 dürfte schwer zu bekommen sein. Habe eine 25,4 auf 27,2 benutzt und den Rest mit Gaffaband überbrückt. Brauchte nix kaufen, einfach ein paar Lagen wickeln und der Halt reicht aus, so arg belastet ist die Stelle bei den Kleinen ja nicht.

Ob das Kind trotz Erschwernis Spaß am Radfahren hat, hängt wohl vom Kind ab. Unsere Erfahrung: die ältere jetzt knapp 6jährige hat erst jetzt seit einigen Wochen solch eine Freude, dass sie gerne einfach so rumfährt und der Kitaweg inzwischen normal bewältigt wird. Vorher gerne auf dem Funtrailer und gelegentlich mal selbst fahren, aber irgendwie nicht so arg begeistert. Die Jüngere dagegen war so heiß aufs Radfahren, dass sie mit noch nichtmal 3 schon auf dem CNOC16 der Schwester fuhr und das Umfallen beim Anhalten gerne in Kauf nahm.


----------



## haural (29. April 2015)

...war wohl etwas zu ängstlich. Habe es einfach mal riskiert und siehe da: sogar das Anhalten klappt problemlos. Jetzt nur noch das Bremsen richtig beherrschen und allein Losfahren lernen und dann kann es bald auf eine kleine Tour gehen.


----------



## haural (29. April 2015)

so, hier jetzt die restlichen Teile

Lenker original 




Vorbau KCNC 50 mm, 25,4 Klemmung




Lenker KCNC gekürzt auf 400mm, ungekürzt lag er bei 136g


----------



## Caro80 (15. März 2022)

Hallo, ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Lenker. 
Wir haben nämlich auch ein Kokua Like To Bike. Aber irgendwie stimmt die Geometrie für unseren Sohn so gar nicht. Zudem sitzt er nicht so aufrecht, um alles gut überblicken zu können. 

Ob man wohl einen nach oben gebogenen Lenker anbauen könnte, um das zu beheben? Gibt es da Tipps ? 

Als er mal auf einem Woom 3 oder Puky Cyke saß, klappte das Fahren nämlich sofort, mit dem Kokua nicht. 

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Dörte


----------



## Binem (16. März 2022)

Caro80 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Lenker.
> Wir haben nämlich auch ein Kokua Like To Bike. Aber irgendwie stimmt die Geometrie für unseren Sohn so gar nicht. Zudem sitzt er nicht so aufrecht, um alles gut überblicken zu können.
> 
> Ob man wohl einen nach oben gebogenen Lenker anbauen könnte, um das zu beheben? Gibt es da Tipps ?
> ...


du kannst jeden Lenker verbauen, der vom Klemmdurchmesser  und Lenkerbreite passt.
Ich finde die Woom / Puky Sitz-/Lenkerposition persönlich echt schwierig aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen. 
Wir hatten am 16er und 20er  immer erst einen flachen Lenker mit kurzem vorbau und haben dann auf einen Lenker mit Rise und gewinkelten Vorbau gewechselt wenn das Kind größer geworden ist.
Stell doch ein Bild ein dann kann man vielleicht erkennen was nicht passt.


----------



## MarkusL (18. März 2022)

haural schrieb:


> *Erstes Fazit und weitere Maßnahmen*
> 
> ... Mehrgewicht von 400g gegenüber Herstellerangabe. Womit es zusammen hängt konnte ich noch nicht feststellen.


Mit Lügen.
Wie bei der Reichweite von E-Fahrzeugen.


----------



## joglo (20. März 2022)

Caro80 schrieb:


> Wir haben nämlich auch ein Kokua Like To Bike. Aber irgendwie stimmt die Geometrie für unseren Sohn so gar nicht.


Sehe ich auch so, das Kokua like to Bike ist meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen eine Fehlkonstruktion. Ich glaube insbesondere frühe Modelle. Zu lang und schon bei etwas Stützenauszug Sattel nahenzu auf Lenkerhöhe
Erinnert so ein bisschen an die Mountainbikes der 90ziger.
Gerade bei Fahranfängern ist eine sportlich gestreckte, flache Sitzposition nicht angebracht. Ich denke deshalb haben sich die Kokua Fahrräder im Gegensatz zu Laufrad nie durchgesetzt. Andere hier oft empfohlene Kinderäder sind besser und haben eine modernere Geometrie. Auch die Kurbel kommt mit recht lang und hoch montiert vor und Rücktrittbremse ist kompletter Mist zum Treten und Anfahren lernen (gabs auch Varianten).
Ein kurzer, 35mm Vorbau und hoher Riserlenker könnten helfen.
Das ist aber dann ein workaround der auch mit dem Nachteil verbunden ist, dass die Lenkung damit etwas direkter wird.


----------



## Caro80 (20. März 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, das Kokua like to Bike ist meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen eine Fehlkonstruktion. Ich glaube insbesondere frühe Modelle. Zu lang und schon bei etwas Stützenauszug Sattel nahenzu auf Lenkerhöhe
> Erinnert so ein bisschen an die Mountainbikes der 90ziger.
> Gerade bei Fahranfängern ist eine sportlich gestreckte, flache Sitzposition nicht angebracht. Ich denke deshalb haben sich die Kokua Fahrräder im Gegensatz zu Laufrad nie durchgesetzt. Andere hier oft empfohlene Kinderäder sind besser und haben eine modernere Geometrie. Auch die Kurbel kommt mit recht lang und hoch montiert vor und Rücktrittbremse ist kompletter Mist zum Treten und Anfahren lernen (gabs auch Varianten).
> Ein kurzer, 35mm Vorbau und hoher Riserlenker könnten helfen.
> Das ist aber dann ein workaround der auch mit dem Nachteil verbunden ist, dass die Lenkung damit etwas direkter wird.


Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Ich dachte schon, wir bilden uns das nur ein 😅. 
Da ich kein Profi in Sachen Fahrradbau bin, habe ich nun ein Puky Cyke (Freilauf) für Sohnemann gekauft und siehe da, er konnte sofort fahren. 
Die schnelle Lösung erschien mir einfach zu verlockend im Gegensatz zur Ursachenforschung und Bastelei. 
Schade um das Kokua Like To Bike. Das Laufrad war hier heiß geliebt und lange, lange in Verwendung. 
Das Like To Bike wird nun verkauft. 
Memo an meinen Mann und mich: Kaufe nie ein Fahrrad ohne das Kind. 

Funfact am Rande: 
Gestern zum ersten Mal Fahrradfahren geübt … Nach einer Stunde knarzte das Lager des Freilaufs … Das Fahrrad hatte ich aufgrund von Lieferengpässen 1 Autostunde entfernt in einem Laden gekauft. Langweilig wird es nie … Herrje …


----------

